# Sticky  DW five word review film club.



## Deano

Simple rules- review a film you've watched _recently_ in no more than five words. Obviously no swearing. :thumb:

Try and keep it to the reviews chaps so the thread's tidy. :thumb:

Hereafter- Clint Eastwood directed, pretty decent.

The Green Hornet- What a pile of tripe.


----------



## Grommit

Sherlock Holmes 2 - Loved it, very exciting, Recommended


----------



## Bero

Sherlock Homes 2 - Mild disappointment, first is better.


----------



## WRX_Paul

Ghost Protocol, Awesome, Really Enjoyed it


----------



## gm8

the dark knight : why not watch until now!


----------



## james_death

*Moon...Sam Rockwell is Astounding... Watch*


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Senna - Unbelievably good, can't be improved.

Super 8 - Nicely directed, great actors, recommended.


----------



## L4CKL

dog pound - £7 i'll never get back


----------



## Serkie

Attack the Block: Chavtastic, you get me bruv?


----------



## Tricky Red

Contagion - has been done better before


----------



## dcj

Horrible Bosses: Jennifer Aniston,lingerie,nuff said.


----------



## Mick

Irobot: low expectations, actually no bad.


----------



## james_death

*Arrietty.... Borrowers Based, Decent Family Movie.






Unknown.... Salt Like Thriller less action...






Cowboys & Aliens... Reasonable Concept average popcorn movie...





*
*Rio.... Nice Wholesome Funny Family Movie...*






*Captain America.... Faithful Telling Good Cast watchable...*






*Yes LoveFilm Subscriber....:lol:*


----------



## Tips

Mick said:


> Irobot: low expectations, actually no bad.


iRobot : Imagine Columbo episode with robots!


----------



## Tips

Drive : Best film of 2011 - fact!


----------



## Adrian Convery

The Iron Lady - Ok, a bit dragged out


----------



## Dixondmn

Columbiana - Hot Chick lots of Guns


----------



## DampDog

*The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas.*
Predicable, but uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## DampDog

It's doing me head in, I can't work out how to post clips....:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## great gonzo

Green Hornet- good bit of fun.


----------



## james_death

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes.... Great Concept Excellent Origins Movie...*






*Just Finished Watching it....:lol:*


----------



## james_death

*Colombiana... Well Paced Average Revenge Flic...*


----------



## The Cueball

Taxi I, II, III (French versions)

Great switch brain off fun


----------



## McClane

Burlesque - SWMBO's choice , **** n ass


----------



## Deano

Rango- Good, not a kids film.


----------



## McClane

RED - Bruce Willis, guns, reasonably fun!


----------



## McClane

Superbad - funny at six month intervals!


----------



## nick.s

A Time To Kill - Well worth a watch again!


----------



## Whitey172

Drive - loved every minute, Watch it!


----------



## Buck

Black Swan - Pyschological Thriller, Deep, Not Bad


----------



## Deano

black swan- portman, lesbian scene, nuff said.


----------



## Weazel

Dead mans shoes - Man not to mess with!!


----------



## CraigQQ

drive - average wheelman movie, don't bother

MI :Ghost Protocol - Good action, better than before.

Faster - Dwayne Johnson, worth a watch

cowboys and aliens - p!ss poor, made it halfway

Transit - Better than expected, good watch


----------



## james_death

*Redline..... Hand Drawn Comicbook Sci-fi action...
















The Extraordinary Adventures of Adele Blanc-Sec... French Surreal Comedy Raiders Style...





*


----------



## noop

One night in Paris; Only if the wife's out


----------



## Serious

Grown Ups....... The best Sandler film ever.


----------



## Sparky160

Serious said:


> Grown Ups....... The best Sandler film ever.


You seen happy gilmore?lol

Super 8 - Great storyline and director


----------



## Serious

Sparky160 said:


> You seen happy gilmore?lol


Happy Gilmore..... 2nd best Sandler film :thumb:


----------



## johanr77

Priest - Sweet baby jesus it's awful
Conan - Seriously it's worse than Priest.


----------



## james_death

*Mr. Popper's Penguins... Average Family feel good movie*


----------



## npinks

The Kings Speach - Good acting by speach therapyst 
Rise of the planet of the apes- Fantastic, when's the next one
Super 8 - cloverfield adaptation with kid actors


----------



## james_death

*Killer Elite.... Slow Action Classic 80's Motors.*


----------



## Ming

Phone booth - great film only one set
Sherlock holmes 2 - better than the first one
bridesmaids - toilet humour by chicks
Hangover 2 - same film different location
Highlander - top ten all time flick
National lampoons animal house - laugh till you split
Shawshank redemption - best film ever No question
Matrix - each one got worse

Just a few


----------



## dazzyb

Goon- give up sean william scott
Columbiana- man on fire with girls


----------



## silverback

johnny english reborn

rowan atkinson should be ashamed.


----------



## ant_s

The other guys - utter garbage, waste of time


----------



## james_death

*Little Miss Sunshine.... Dysfunctional Emotional Family Road Trip...





*


----------



## WRX_Paul

The Darkest Hour 3D - 6/10
Drive - 8/10
Warrior - 9/10
Contagion - 7/10


----------



## npinks

WRX_Paul said:


> The Darkest Hour 3D - 6/10
> Drive - 8/10
> Warrior - 9/10
> Contagion - 7/10


Don't think you quite have the hang of this

:lol:


----------



## awallacee30

I Saw The Devil - Violent Korean film, must watch !


----------



## Deano

Fast and Furious Five- saved the best til last.


----------



## VIPER

127 Hours - Oi, Boyle, what happened here?


----------



## VIPER

In Bruges - shot, oops, dwarf, stairs, fall.


----------



## anthonyh90

Deano said:


> Fast and Furious Five- saved the best til last.


not true. there are 2 more on the way http://screenrant.com/vin-diesel-fast-furious-6-7-sandy-144611/


----------



## Deano

yeah i know, i watched 5 til the end credits so kinda gives the game away really. I meant last of the films released.

can we keep this to the review posts please chaps.


----------



## james_death

*Melancholia.... Very Melancholy Dont Bother Watching...*


----------



## McClane

Die hard - Yippee Kay yay mother fu.... 

Die hard 2 - airport, not skyscraper, still great!

Die hard 3 - still amusing, sadly not Christmas.

Die Hard 4 - when did McClane become terminator?????


----------



## L4CKL

invictus - morgan always delivers great films


----------



## McClane

Back to the future - time travelling Oedipus saves day!


----------



## Spoony

Taken - Liam neeson is a hero


----------



## james_death

*The Skin I Live In... Incredible Revenge Clinically Surgically Delivered*


----------



## great gonzo

Debbie does Dallas - Kleenex Ultra Soft Tissue runway !


----------



## AJ02

Starship Troopers - I preferred the animated series


----------



## AJ02

Tokyo Gore Police - Erm, what the actual hell?


----------



## jedigav

Mission Impossible:Ghost Protocol - Bugger me that tower's high!


----------



## james_death

*The Guard.... Straight Talking Columbo Style Garda...
*


----------



## Mick

Intruder : mediocre semi-horror at a push.


----------



## awallacee30

Killer Elite - Jason Statham kicking **** again


----------



## toomanycitroens

Quantum of Solice - What a load of crap.


----------



## herbiedacious

The Kings Speech-
Brill... brill... brill ...brill ...brilliant!


----------



## james_death

*Conan the Barbarian... Mediocre Arnie Better Comics Best...*


----------



## lincslad

True Grit 2010....what a pile of sh1te....

Taken..... Fast furious kick ass flick....


----------



## Deano

Priest- enjoyable vampire comic book adaptation.


----------



## nick.s

Black Death - Dark, morbid, and definitely watchable.


----------



## L4CKL

invincible - heart warming american true story


----------



## james_death

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy... Superb period Set's very Slow....





*


----------



## james_death

*Tyrannosaur.... Outstanding Performance's Gritty Topical Emotional





*


----------



## Serious

Just go with it..... Sandler, Anderson, Funny, Feel good.


----------



## dazzyb

Warrior- tom hardy is god like
Drive- awesome soundtrack and great film
Chronicle- blair witch project with mutants


----------



## james_death

*Gantz Perfect Answer.... First Movie Better Anime Originally.....*


----------



## james_death

*The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel.... Super Cast Steady Feel Good





*
*Yes just got back from a advance screening...*


----------



## Deano

planet terror- worst film I've ever seen


----------



## james_death

*Real Steel.... Rocky Meets Transformers Family Fun...*


----------



## ivor

Red Dog ....Makes men laugh and cry


----------



## hotwaxxx

Once Upon a Time in America - brilliant, slow, long, two discs

A Clockwork Orange - weird, wacky, brilliant, violent, Beethoven


----------



## L4CKL

four brothers - unbelievable, poorly acted, just crap!


----------



## yetizone

Tinker Taylor Soldier Spy: Challenging, brooding, downbeat and memorable.


----------



## james_death

*Warrior... Broken Family of Fighters. Average*


----------



## DannyL

*Hugo*

If you like adventure stories, then you have to see this. Very nice made.






Edit: How to get a embed YT link?


----------



## james_death

*A Lonely Place to Die... Suspenseful Technical Original Average Thriller..





*


----------



## jedigav

I want to go home....


----------



## james_death

*In A Better World.... Youths learn reality of Life.*


----------



## james_death

*The Ides Of March... Cutthroat election Politics, Mediocre Movie*


----------



## james_death

*The Three Musketeers... FaithFull, With a Twist, Average.*


----------



## james_death

*Solomon Kane.... Puritan Evil Slayer Decent Production*






Finally watched a normal movie between watching episodes of Game of Thrones...:lol:


----------



## james_death

*The Tournament... Choreographed well Average Time waster.*


----------



## Serious

Hall Pass........ Funny,"fake chow".... Owen Wilson.


----------



## james_death

*In Time... An Old Concept Average Telling*


----------



## james_death

*Batman: Under the red Hood... Faithful To Original Comic Story





*


----------



## james_death

*HUGO... Slow But Family Good Story*


----------



## james_death

*Gamer... Good Concept Disjointed Start Average.*


----------



## Dannbodge

Fast Five - Best of the lot, Entertaining


----------



## james_death

*Machine Gun Preacher.... One Mans Inspired True Mission*


----------



## JayLC

Mystic River......Sean Penn, Tim Robbins. Superb!


----------



## james_death

*Eden of the East-Movie 1-King of Eden.... Senseless Unless Having Seen Series
*


----------



## james_death

*Wild Target.... Mildly Funny British Average Comedy...*


----------



## james_death

*Anonymous... Political Intrique Good Cast Enjoyed *


----------



## james_death

*Moneyball... Uninterested Sport Intriguing True Story*






Hope this is not a marketing profiling program.... especially the amount of posts in it ive made....:lol:


----------



## james_death

*Contagion... Factual & Will Happen Eventually.
*


----------



## james_death

*Abducted... Certainly No Junior Bourne Caper *


----------



## adf27

Avengers Assemble - Epic, Epic, Epic, Epic & Epic


----------



## james_death

*The Awakening.... Female Morse Solves Supernatural Mystery.
*


----------



## mikehoneyman

The Hunger Games - Hungry? Fight to the death!


----------



## james_death

*Another Earth.... Introspective Lo Fi No Aliens*


----------



## james_death

*Justice... Slow Mediocre Vigilante Revenge Setup.*


----------



## james_death

*Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol.... Little Action or Plot Average...





*


----------



## alexj

*Salmon Fishing in The Yemen*

*She almost nearly got away !*


----------



## alexj

*Marley

Fantastic music documentary, Go See !*


----------



## TurnipLicker

American Pie Reunion - Best Sequel yet. Side Splitting.


----------



## james_death

*HARA-KIRI.... Emotional Hardship For Samurai Family





*


----------



## Deano

everything must go- slow,ferrel does serious well.


----------



## james_death

*Warhorse...

Long-winded But Poignant Tale
*​*




*


----------



## james_death

*50/50... How Average Joe Handles Cancer*


----------



## james_death

*Underworld Awakening... Pants Plot Mediocre Popcorn Flic*


----------



## DampDog

james_death said:


> *Warhorse... Long-winded But Poignant Tale
> 
> War Horse Movie Trailer 2011 | Official Launch Trailer | HD - YouTube*


War Horse... Sentimental, but epic story telling..

Best film I've seen this year by far, enjoyed every minute.


----------



## james_death

*Limitless.... Reasonable But Passed Under Radar.





*


----------



## Scotch

Jaws - They need a bigger boat


----------



## adf27

Jaws 2 - Still need a bigger boat :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Jaws 3-sink the boat right now.


----------



## alexj

The Road = Watch this to feel depressed !


----------



## james_death

*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo... Hollywood Remake Faithful to Original*


----------



## Leemack

Killing Bono - Good, but crap actors 
50/50 - Serious subject yet quite funny
Dictator - SBC is just epic always


----------



## james_death

*Haywire....

Average Action Gina Carano Rocks​*


----------



## james_death

*Snow White and the Huntsman...

Reasonable Story, Cast, Enjoyable Fantasy





*


----------



## james_death

*The Artist...

Incredible Cinematography Great Story Cast.​*


----------



## james_death

*Prometheus

Superb Closure??? To Ridley's Alien.​*


----------



## james_death

*The Grey.... Man Versus Elements And Wolves.






​*


----------



## DampDog

*The THING (2011).... Dull prequel of original.​ *


----------



## james_death

*The Iron Lady.... Good Portrayal of The Prime Minister.





*


----------



## james_death

*Blackthorn.... Cassidy's Last Adventure Nothing Noteworthy.





*​


----------



## james_death

*A Monster in Paris...

Slow Going Family Safe Flick​*


----------



## james_death

*Kick Ass....

Dark Comical Comic Book Capers​*


----------



## james_death

*Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows...

Overly Long First Movie Best





*​


----------



## james_death

*Coriolanus.

Shakespeare's Words to Modern Setting.





*​


----------



## james_death

*National Theatre Live... Frankenstein...Johnny Lee Miller as Monster..

Great Performance A Worthy Watch.










*​


----------



## james_death

*The Amazing Spider-Man.

Superb Retelling Really Enjoyable Watch.*






*Yes Just got Back from Premier Showing....*:thumb:​


----------



## JMorty

*SemiPro*




Great Film, Anchorman Rip Off​


----------



## james_death

*Iron Sky

Reasonable Romp, Dont Examine Enjoy





*
Tardis appears in the earth fleet, difficult to spot but to the lower left..​


----------



## james_death

*Carnage.

Super Observational Writing Acquired Taste...





*​


----------



## james_death

*The Decendents

Meanders Along Typical Middle Hollywood​*


----------



## james_death

*A Dangerous Method.​*
*Knightley's Performance Superb, Movie Average​*


----------



## james_death

*Ghost Rider

Comic Faithful Decent Story OK





*​


----------



## james_death

*Man On A Ledge

Good Concept Nicely Paced Reasonable





*​


----------



## james_death

*Ghost Rider
Spirit of Vengeance
Nice Bike's Watchable Not Great​*


----------



## james_death

*Bourne Ultimatum 

Its Bourne You Cant Dislike





*​


----------



## james_death

*The Woman In Black*

Reasonable suspense Radcliffe is Passable


----------



## james_death

*John Carter*

*Old Story That Inspired Many
*


----------



## james_death

*Despicable Me

Still Good Family Fun Flick





*


----------



## james_death

*The Muppets

Its Worth Sticking With It





*​


----------



## james_death

*In Darkness

Steady Going Inspiring True Story​*


----------



## james_death

*Mozart's Sister

Nothing Noteworthy 





*​[/CENTER]


----------



## james_death

*The Godfather.

Steady Pace Not Bad Watch.





*​


----------



## CraigQQ

The Dark Knight Rises
​
plots thin at times, disappointed.​


----------



## james_death

*The Godfather Part 2

Overly Long Flash Backs Best





*


----------



## james_death

*Rampart

Real Life is Boring Waste





*​


----------



## james_death

*A Cat in Paris

Passable Animation Decent Family Movie





*​


----------



## L4CKL

The devil inside - let down by poor ending


----------



## james_death

*Act of Valour

Real Seal's, Tactic's, Live Fire





*​


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Dark Knight Rises - cross between first and second


----------



## james_death

*From Paris with Love.

Watchable Nothing Outstanding Chunky Travolta





*​


----------



## james_death

*The Dark Knight Rises

Reasonably Paced, Reasonable Plot, Watchable





*


----------



## james_death

*District 13

Freerunning, Average Plot Watchable French.





*​


----------



## james_death

*Outlander

Spaceman in Old Norse Time





*​


----------



## james_death

*District 13 Ultimatum

Bigger Production Value Similar Again





*


----------



## james_death

*War of Arrows

Steady Start Plenty Arrow Fights





*


----------



## james_death

*Woochi

Old Demons In Our Time





*


----------



## james_death

*Batman Beyond The Return of the Joker

Joker Truly Is The Greatest





*


----------



## james_death

*Batman: Mystery of Batwoman

All the Ones you Suspect.





*


----------



## james_death

*The Bourne Legacy.

Originals Better. Reasonable Bike Chase 





*​


----------



## james_death

*The Prey

Respectable Thriller Worth A Watch





*


----------



## james_death

*Headhunters

Twisting Thriller Worth A Watch





*​


----------



## james_death

*The Assault.

First In Deserved His Pay.





*


----------



## james_death

*Justice League: Crisis on two Earths.

Super Hero's Alter Ego's Battle.





*​


----------



## james_death

*Lockout.

Average Action Flick Pearce Good.





*


----------



## james_death

*The Darkest Hour

Time Killing Post Apocalyptic Romp





*​


----------



## james_death

*Senna

Emotive. Even none race fans





*​


----------



## dcj

Keith Lemon:The Movie

S.H.I.T.E.  
Do 5 letters count?


----------



## james_death

*Hunger Games.

Teen Flick Meanders Along​*


----------



## james_death

*Safe

Certainly Watchable Story Not Great​*


----------



## james_death

*Avengers Assemble

Respectable Assembly Decent Action Flick​*


----------



## james_death

*Tales From EarthSea

Not Ghibli's Best Very Slow​*


----------



## james_death

*The Raid

Plenty Fast Hand Foot Action​*





*Fans Claymation Version...​*


----------



## james_death

*Beastly

Better telling than Disney Average





*​


----------



## james_death

*Wild Bill

Quality Real life British Flick





*


----------



## james_death

*The Angels Share

Decent Entertaining Funny Enjoyable Romp​*


----------



## james_death

*The Pirates.
An Adventure with Scientists.

Respectable.
Wallace & Gromit Better*​


----------



## james_death

*Footloose...​**Feel Good Foot Tapping Classic​*


----------



## james_death

*9

Game Like Steady Steampunk Fantasy 





*


----------



## james_death

*The Good The Bad & The Ugly.

Truly Classic Western Timeless Tune.





*​


----------



## james_death

*Repo Men.

Great Concept A Logical Ending.​*


----------



## james_death

*Six Bullets.

JCVD Directed and is Reasonable.​*


----------



## GolfFanBoy

*Chernobyl Diaries (2012)
Dulled Down For Certificate 15​*




*****neys Vs. Zombies (2012)
Lock Stock But With Zombies​*


----------



## james_death

*Battleship

Dont Think Just Watch It.​*


----------



## james_death

*Red Tails

True Missions A Fitting Tribute*​


----------



## james_death

*How I Spent My Summer Vacation

Gibson And Story Rather Good​*


----------



## DampDog

A Fantastic Fear of Everything 

Far From Simon Peggs best​


----------



## james_death

*****neys VS Zombies

A Bloody Darn Good Laugh





*


----------



## james_death

*Cabin In The Woods.

Modern Twist Old Story Funny.​*


----------



## james_death

*Paul

Kick Back Chill Reasonable Laugh​*


----------



## james_death

*Hanna

Meanders Unique Style More Realistic​*


----------



## james_death

*Bridesmaids

Bit Slow But Enjoyable Laugh​*


----------



## james_death

*The Adjustment Bureau

Outstanding Script Superb Delivery Enjoyed​*


----------



## james_death

*Shooter

Average Time Killer & Watchable
*​


----------



## james_death

*Killer Joe

Distinctive Style Certainly Memorable Story​*


----------



## spursfan

james_death said:


> *Shooter
> 
> Average Time Killer & Watchable
> *​Shooter Movie Trailer - YouTube


This is a great film, brought it when the first HD/DVD's came out, wicked sound effects and picture quality is excellent.
Goos storyline as well..

Kev


----------



## james_death

*Friends with Kids

Bit Slow Middling Rom Com





*​


----------



## james_death

*Dungeons & Dragons 3

Poor Plodding TV Movie Affair





*​


----------



## james_death

*SuckerPunch

Great Concept Cinematography Steampunk Fantasy​*


----------



## james_death

*Brake

Great Concept & Well Scripted​*


----------



## james_death

*Seeking a Friend for The End of The World.

Slowish Bit Funny Emotional.





*


----------



## james_death

*Men In Black 3.

Story Laughs Imagery Best Yet.





*


----------



## DampDog

*Dark shadows

Meanders along, funny in parts





*


----------



## james_death

*BRAVE

Average Family Movie Certainly watchable.​*


----------



## james_death

*Prometheus​
Holed. Last 45 Mins Best​*






*Alternatively...

How it Should Have Ended...*​


----------



## james_death

*Expendables 2

Average Cliched 80's Action Movie*​


----------



## james_death

*Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter

Slow Start Average Fantasy Action.





*


----------



## james_death

*Wrath Of The Titans

Average Pace Nothing Decent 





*


----------



## james_death

*Dredd

Just A Normal Day's Work*


----------



## james_death

*Lawless

Reasonable Pace Good Performance's Watchable





*


----------



## james_death

*Total Recall

Bourne Meets BladeRunner Action Throughout 





*


----------



## james_death

*Dark Shadows

Typical Burton Middling Throughout Passable 





*


----------



## james_death

*The Sweeney

Budget More TV Movie Average





*


----------



## james_death

*Hobo With A Shotgun

Stopped Watching After Fifteen Minutes





*​


----------



## DampDog

*LOOPER*

Reasonably entertaining plot, predictable ending​


----------



## james_death

*TED

Reasonable Comedy Romp.*


----------



## james_death

*Looper

Average Time Travel Conundrum






Spoiler Alert... But Funny...





*​


----------



## james_death

*Hitch****

Insightful Balanced Story 





*


----------



## james_death

*Psycho

Little Budget Impressive Production





*​


----------



## durmz

Django unchained

Quentin tarentino at his best


----------



## DampDog

*Tyrannosaur

Superb characters, Powerful little story 




*​


----------



## james_death

*A Fantastic Fear Of Everything

Difficult First Half Reasonable Ending





*​


----------



## james_death

*Taken

Respectable Action Search & Vengeance 





*


----------



## james_death

*Beasts of the Southern Wild

Another Life Style Another World





*


----------



## james_death

*Madagascar 3

Family Fun Adventure Non Stop





*


----------



## james_death

*The Birds

Well Scripted Acted & Directed





*


----------



## james_death

*Love

Last Human Isolated Mental Strain





*


----------



## james_death

*Willow

Average Old Style Fantasy 





*


----------



## james_death

*Killing Them Softly

It Kills You Softly Mediocre





*​


----------



## james_death

*Frankenweenie

Burtons Best Medium. Movie's Average





*​


----------



## james_death

*Batman The Dark Knight Returns Part1.

Respectable adaptation from Graphic Novel





*


----------



## james_death

*Resident Evil Retribution

Dont Waste Your Time





*


----------



## james_death

*Rust And Bones

More Real World Reality Steady





*


----------



## buckas

james_death said:


> *Battleship
> 
> Dont Think Just Watch It.​*
> Battleship - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube


Just watched, highly over americanised toss 4/10


----------



## dcj

james_death said:


> *resident evil retribution
> 
> dont waste your time
> 
> resident evil retribution - official trailer (hd) - youtube​*


absolutely ****e film,dont watch.


----------



## james_death

*Hotel Transylvania.

Very Average Family Fun Animation​



*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

"Outland"
Cult classic intense science fiction.


----------



## james_death

*The Hunger games

Second Viewing Still Very Mediocre​*


----------



## james_death

*End of Watch

You Tube Style Gritty Ending​*


----------



## james_death

*The Watch

Not Great But Mildly Funny





*​


----------



## james_death

*Premium Rush

Basic Plot, Different, Its Watchable





*


----------



## james_death

*Sightseers

Certainly Conveys The Caravanning Feeling





*


----------



## james_death

*Rise of the Guardians.

Average Family Viewing Fair.





*


----------



## james_death

*The Hunt

Truly Realistic, Emotional, Easily Possible





*


----------



## DampDog

*Thale

'B'-Movie, Fun. subtittled





*


----------



## james_death

*The Double

Middling, Reveal too Soon, Circular 





*


----------



## james_death

*SAMSARA

Visual Documentary of World Culture's





*​


----------



## james_death

*ParaNorman

Middling passable family Flick





*


----------



## james_death

*Resident Evil Extinction

Watchable Not Mega But Passable





*


----------



## james_death

*Skyfall

Opening & Ending Best Bits





*


----------



## james_death

*Taken 2

Watchable Best Driving Lesson Ever





*


----------



## Mrizzle

Intouchables: brilliant, funny, uplifting...French

http://www.imdb.co.uk/title/tt1675434/


----------



## james_death

*Seven Psychopaths

Eclectic Funny Crazy Really Works





*





Alternative trailer...


----------



## james_death

*Jack Reacher

No Bourne Slow Reasonable Thriller​*


----------



## james_death

*Silver Linings Playbook

Convincingly Portrayed Worth sticking With​*


----------



## james_death

*Alex Cross

Average Adaptation from Book Thriller​*


----------



## floydlloyd

Commando

Let off some steam Bennet.


----------



## james_death

*ARGO

Inspiring True Story Reasonable Watch





*


----------



## CraigQQ

Iron Man 3.

Watchable, Decent Action, Okay Storyline.


----------



## johanr77

Star Trek into darkness

Don't read any further if you don't want it spoiled, you have been warned.

Rip off wrath of khan.


----------



## james_death

*The Impossible

Emotional Roller-coaster of Human Resilience





*​


----------



## james_death

*AMOUR

Tough Going as Very realistic





*


----------



## james_death

*The Last Stand

Arnie is Old, Movie Average





*


----------



## james_death

*Star Trek
Into Darkness

Good Action Superb Re Telling















*​


----------



## DampDog

*The Life of Pi
Believe what you will... 





*


----------



## james_death

*I Wish

I Gave Up Half Way





*​


----------



## james_death

*Batman The Dark Knight Returns Part 2.

Constant Action Best Batman Yet.





*


----------



## james_death

*Bullet to the Head

Traditional 80's Stallone Middling Watch





*​


----------



## james_death

*Superman Unbound

Watchable but nothing major





*


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Prometheus

Turned off after ten minutes


----------



## james_death

*Wreck it Ralph

Good Feel Good Family Movie





*


----------



## DampDog

*Django Unchained
Self indulgent, over-long, plagiarism 



*


----------



## james_death

*Ultramarines 

Average introduction to 40K Universe





*


----------



## james_death

*The Hobbit : An Unexpected Journey

Respectable start to the Adventure





*​


----------



## james_death

*Flight

Opening Crash Is Best Part





*


----------



## james_death

*Man Of Steel

Abridged History Decent Paced Action





*


----------



## james_death

*Superman Versus The Elite

Really Like the Bad Guys





*


----------



## james_death

*DJango
Un-Chained

Tarantino still makes reasonable Movie










*
*Big Spoiler This Clip

Shoot Out.*


----------



## james_death

*Resident Evil
Damnation

Slow, Game Would Be Better










*


----------



## james_death

*Hansel & Gretel 
Witch Hunters

Reasonable Re-telling Simple popcorn Flick





*


----------



## james_death

*Oz the Great and the Powerful

Respectable and reasonably enjoyable Re-imagining





*


----------



## james_death

*Warm Bodies

Watchable Reasonably Entertaining And Funny















*​


----------



## james_death

*The Raven

Watchable Nice Period Reasonable Ending





*


----------



## james_death

*Life Of Pi.

Jumbled Start Middling Nice Cinematography





*


----------



## GarveyVW

> *Flight
> 
> Opening Crash Is Best Part*


I totally agree with this


----------



## james_death

*PARKER

Little Action Its Watchable Though





*​


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Great film, fun for all


----------



## james_death

*GI Joe 
Retaliation

Not Great But its Watchable





*​


----------



## V3nom

*The ABCs of Death
*

*Messed Up Is An Understatement*


----------



## james_death

*Pacific Rim*

*Entertaining stay for extra scene*


----------



## james_death

*Robot and Frank

Reasonable Slightly Humorous & Poignant 





*


----------



## GolfFanBoy

*Welcome To The Punch​*
Rather Be Punched Than Watch​


----------



## V3nom

*Paranormal Activity


Still Creeps Me Right Out​*


----------



## james_death

*Harry Potter 
The Deathly Hallows Pt1

Slow Middle Nicely Darker Feel*​


----------



## james_death

*Harry Potter
The Deathly Hallows Pt2

Saved The Best Till Last

*​


----------



## james_death

*The Numbers Station

Nice Idea Simply Delivered Watchable​*


----------



## james_death

*Welcome to the Punch

Lovely Cinematography Strong British Cast​*


----------



## silverback

only god forgives

insidious,pretentious art house ********


----------



## james_death

*The Host

Decent Concept Not Great delivery





*


----------



## james_death

*Gangster Squad

Predictable average Nice period setting





*


----------



## james_death

*Justice League

The New Frontier

Fair Few Supers Nothing Major​*


----------



## ivor

Wolverine

Brilliant entertaining STAY FOR END


----------



## GarveyVW

*Jack The Giant Slayer*

Good effects and enjoyable adventure.​


----------



## james_death

*Despicable Me2

Minions Great First Movie Better​*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Dark Skies
*Average Horror​


----------



## james_death

*RED

Still Nice Humour Action Balance





*


----------



## james_death

*Side Effects

Steady But Revealing Thriller





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Evil Dead
*
Better Effects Average Remake
​


----------



## james_death

*A Good Day To Die Hard

Average Action Flick Nice Chase





*


----------



## DampDog

"A Good Day To Die Hard"

Now I watched this one a little while back and thought it was an absolute shocker. By far the worst of the "Die Hard" series, just milking the name. Bruce Willis must be skint.


----------



## rhyst

Hes worth $190 million dollers lol but yeah its abad film


----------



## DampDog

$190 million!! Hells bells..


----------



## GarveyVW

I totally agree, last Die Hard film absolute garbage


----------



## Johnny_B

Now You See Me.. Epic! Such a twist of a film


----------



## james_death

*Iron Man
Rise of Technovore

Too Anime Convoluted Not Great​*


----------



## james_death

*Lincoln

A Personal Picture For Historians





*


----------



## james_death

*The Place Beyond The Pines

Not Gripping But Thoughtfully Insightful





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Hansel & Gretel Witch Hunters*
Fast Paced And Enjoyable​


----------



## GarveyVW

*Aftershock
*
Bad Plot Unenjoyable Film
​


----------



## Scotch

Deliverance​





*Hear banjos.... Cover your ass.​*


----------



## GarveyVW

^^ "You sure got a pretty mouth boy"


----------



## james_death

*Evil Dead

Average But Well Written Reboot





*


----------



## james_death

*The Flashpoint Paradox

Not Super But Alternative Characters





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Compliance*
Disturbing True Story​


----------



## james_death

*Paprika

Inception Anime Style​*


----------



## james_death

*Elysium
*
*Save cash Just Watch Trailer*


----------



## james_death

*Olympus Has Fallen

Implausible Plot And Average Action.





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Mud
*
Average coming of age film
​


----------



## DampDog

*StarTrek into darkness​*

Fast paced, Action packed, Adventure


----------



## james_death

*MUD

Love Hurts And Life Affirming





*


----------



## james_death

*Star Trek
Into Darkness

Robocop Resurrects Sherlock Roller-coaster Ensues ​*













[/B][/CENTER]


----------



## GarveyVW

*Olympus Has Fallen
*
Die Hard In The Whitehouse
​


----------



## james_death

*Same Sprung To My Mind.*


----------



## GarveyVW

*A Hijacking
*
Tense Emotional True Story
​


----------



## james_death

*Iron Man 3

Better Reading The Comics Instead





*​


----------



## james_death

*DREDD

How I Remember The Comics





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Star Trek Into Darkness
*
Prequel To Wrath Of Khan​


----------



## james_death

*Cloud Atlas

Enthralling Compelling & Certainly Recommended





*


----------



## james_death

*Beautiful Creatures

Teen Flick Better Than Expected





*


----------



## james_death

*Extraction

More TV Movie Reasonable Concept





*​


----------



## james_death

*The Reluctant Fundamentalist

Steady But Insightful Towards Stereotyping





*​


----------



## GarveyVW

*Iron Man 3*

Worst Of The Three Films
​


----------



## james_death

*Dead Man Down

Slow And Finale 10 Minutes





*


----------



## james_death

*Jack The Giant Slayer

Non Thinking Old School Fantasy





*


----------



## james_death

*Rush

Emotional Realistic Compelling Enjoyable Entertaining










*


----------



## james_death

*Byzantium

Modern World Vampire's Tough Life





*


----------



## james_death

*From Up On Poppy Hill

Traditional Ghibli Pace Feel Good





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*The Rise
*
Average plot with good twist
​


----------



## james_death

*A Hijacking

Painfully Slow But More Realistic





*​


----------



## GarveyVW

*Dead Man Down
*
Enjoyable Revenge Thriller
​


----------



## james_death

*BLACKFISH

Truly Enlightening About Captive Orca's










​*


----------



## james_death

*The Iceman

Interesting True But Not Riveting





*
*



*


----------



## james_death

*Appleseed Ex Machina

Nice Animation Battles But Average










*​


----------



## james_death

*The Girl Who Leaped Through Time

Surprisingly Emotionally Deep Come Ending





*​[/B]


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

Olympus Has Fallen- Ridiculous, Action-Packed, Butler VS N.Korea


----------



## InvaderZim

*Iron Man 3

No Home Defenses at all?





*​


----------



## james_death

*Iron Man 3

How It Should Have Ended





*​


----------



## james_death

*World War Z

Action From Off Nicely Paced





*​


----------



## james_death

*Redline

Wacky Racer's Manga Style. Good










*


----------



## GarveyVW

*The Purge*

Good Plot Done Average
​


----------



## james_death

*Much Ado About Nothing

Shakespeare you can Understand





*


----------



## Ming

Enders Game
Two hours of life wasted


----------



## GarveyVW

*After Earth
*
Very Average
​


----------



## james_death

*Oblivion

Nice Concept However Average Delivery





*​


----------



## james_death

*Stand Up Guys

Traditional Old School Actor Driven





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Hummingbird
*
Man atones for a mistake
​


----------



## james_death

*Now You See Me

Reasonable Watch Nice End Reveal





*


----------



## james_death

*Hummingbird

Personal Demons Absolution Not Wanted





*​


----------



## GarveyVW

*World War Z
*
Fast Paced Good Action​


----------



## james_death

*Starbuck

Lovely Structured and Thoughtful Jaunt





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Now You See Me
*
Good twists keeps you guessing
​


----------



## james_death

*Chasing Mavericks

Steady Pace But Inspired Tale





*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cool flick. Snail nitro'd up !


----------



## james_death

*After Earth

Would not waste Your Time





*


----------



## GarveyVW

^^ Totally agree.


----------



## GarveyVW

*This Is The End
*
Unfunny Bad Script Awful
​


----------



## james_death

*Monsters University

Certainly Entertaining But Nothing Remarkable





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Monsters University
*
Good But Not Great
​


----------



## GarveyVW

*Pacific Rim*

Well paced special effects laden
​


----------



## james_death

*Hawking

What A Fighter Pure Genius





*


----------



## james_death

*SNITCH

Mediocre Film of True Story​*


----------



## GarveyVW

*The Wolverine
*
Weaker Than The First One
​


----------



## james_death

*Fast & Furious 6

No Plot Too Few Cars





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*The Great Gatsby*

Stylish Well Written Good Actors
​


----------



## james_death

*Red 2

Blatant Cash In, Original Superior.​*


----------



## james_death

*The Wall

Monotonous expected by the situation
*​


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

*ENTERTAINING NONSENSE WITH RECYCLED JOKES*


----------



## GarveyVW

*The Heat
*
Moderately funny​


----------



## james_death

*The Motorcycle Diaries

The Journey Made The Man





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Despicable Me 2
*
As Good As The First​


----------



## james_death

*A Knight's Tale

Still A Good Watch Today





*


----------



## james_death

*The Act Of Killing

Truly Revealing Insight To Indonesia





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*The Worlds End
*
Same formula but still enjoyable
​


----------



## james_death

*Planes

Iconic Plane's Mediocre But Watchable





*


----------



## james_death

*The Lone Ranger

Forget Ranger Actually Reasonable Western





*


----------



## GarveyVW

*Man Of Steel*
​ Updated And More Serious
​


----------



## james_death

*The Secret Life of Walter Mitty

Reasonable Traditional Feel-good Inspiring Tale





*


----------



## james_death

*Black Hawk Down

Might Does Not Win Fight





*


----------



## james_death

*Only God Forgives

Reservoir Dogs Hong Kong Style





*


----------



## james_death

*2 Guns

Watchable Reasonable Action Humour Mix





*


----------



## james_death

*Robocop

Little Dated But Reasonable Watch​*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Have to disagree with that. Robocop's a Classic


----------



## james_death

*


DJ X-Ray said:



Have to disagree with that. Robocop's a Classic

Click to expand...

This thread is not open for debate its simply for posting your thoughts on what you have just watched.

I watched in the cinema when first released and actual walked out of the cinema walking like robo cop.

Had a x-retal vhs for years it is indeed a classic the effects were pre digital and stop motion was passable then but still not great.

Im looking forward to the re-boot but still does not change what i though of the original robocop i just watched again, after all these years.

Its a 5 word review of what you have just watched not what you remember.

Please Remember this thread is only and i do mean only for people to post into for a film they have recently watched and only 5 words to best describe it.*


----------



## james_death

*The Deep

Slightly Interesting Nothing of Worth

*​


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Good film better than expected


----------



## james_death

*Pain and Gain

Totally Daft & Totally True





*


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Only God Forgives

Hope he forgives this shocker!


----------



## V3nom

*Riddick
*
Just watch Pitch Black instead

Honestly! Can't believe how long this film took to come out and it's basically the same film as the first. What a disappointment.


----------



## james_death

*Riddick

Made For It's Fan's Watchable





*


----------



## james_death

*The Internship

Besides Flashdance Analogies Its Watchable





*​


----------



## james_death

*IMMORTALS

Mediocre More T.V. Movie Like​*


----------



## InvaderZim

*Bottle Shock

Classic underdog story fun watch





*​


----------



## InvaderZim

*Love Birds

Lighthearted Simply Cute but Fun





*​


----------



## james_death

*Pacific Rim

Just Nicely Paced Escapist Action





*


----------



## james_death

*The Frozen Ground

Slow As True Stories Are​*


----------



## V3nom

*Devil's Due
*

What a load of crap​
I'm a huge fan of horror and I enjoy nothing more than getting scared when watching a film but this really was a huge was of time. So stupid. Don't waste your time.


----------



## james_death

*Wolverine

Even For Fan's It's Mediocre​*


----------



## SBM

*Pay It Forward*

*The definition of "Must See"*

Stars Kevin Spacey and Holly Hunt


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Madness, But worth a gander


----------



## james_death

*The Great Gatsby

Honour, Rags, Riches, Love, Loss.​*


----------



## james_death

*RUSH

More Niki Lauda Than Hunt





*


----------



## InvaderZim

*2 Guns

Fun actors, Decent twists, Enjoyable





*​


----------



## james_death

*Elysium

You Wont Miss Not Watching





*


----------



## james_death

*The Worlds End

Watchable But Prefer His Scotty.





*


----------



## InvaderZim

*Blue THunder

More awesome than I remembered





*​


----------



## thefettler

*Bad grampa*
Funny, rude, heartwarming. Try it.


----------



## james_death

*The Mortal Instruments
City of Bones

Mundane Teen Flick​*


----------



## InvaderZim

*White House Down

Often improbable, Action galore, Entertaining





*​


----------



## james_death

*Man Of Steel

All-round Well Balanced Action Reboot





*


----------



## james_death

*Prisoners

Realistic emotions keeps you guessing.





*


----------



## james_death

*Something Something Something
Darkside

Missable Watch Blue Harvest Better





*


----------



## dcj

THE COLONY

GIVE ME THAT TIME BACK!


----------



## knightstemplar

james_death said:


> *The Mortal Instruments
> City of Bones
> 
> Mundane Teen Flick​*The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones Official Trailer #2 (2013) - Lily Collins Movie HD - YouTube


Thats only 3 words, I want my money back


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ABSOLOUTELY BRILLIANT!!!!!!!GO SEE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Flakey

At Middleton - Lovely middle age romantic film.


----------



## m2srt

Vanishing point;

Hippie can't avoid big bulldozer!


----------



## james_death

*The Book Thief

It Will Make You Care





*


----------



## james_death

*Kick-Ass 2

Kiss My Ass, Dont Bother





*


----------



## bradleymarky

Just watched Gravity. pretty poor really if im being honest. The effects were good but not even clooney and bullock could do anything with it....


----------



## james_death

*The Croods

Average Family Feel Good Flick





*


----------



## bradleymarky

Watching man of steel tonight so i`ll report back later....

For supermans fans only.


----------



## james_death

bradleymarky said:


> Watching man of steel tonight so i`ll report back later....


Its just a five word review thread.

So once any movie watched simply sum it up in 5 words.

Thats why the thread title is *DW five word review film club*...:thumb:


----------



## InvaderZim

*Austenland

Classic Romantic Comedy, simple, funny





*​


----------



## james_death

*Batman

Year One

Original Graphic Novel Reboot, Watchable​*


----------



## james_death

*Thor

The Dark World

Predictable Poor Plodding Plot Mediocre





*​
*How Thor Should Have Ended





*


----------



## Samba1360

Blazing Saddles.

The Sheriff is a Neer...


----------



## james_death

*Justice League:
DOOM

Not Great But Its Watchable




*​


----------



## james_death

*Superman

Doomsday

Interesting Twist But Nothing Great





*


----------



## james_death

*Into The White

Slow Start True Survival Camaraderie





*


----------



## Fozzer

The Lone Survivor ....... .... Brilliant true story, tear jerker


----------



## james_death

*White House Down.

Olympus Has fallen Is Better.





*


----------



## james_death

*From Dusk Till Dawn

Last 40 Daft First Pointless.





*


----------



## james_death

*Bad Grandpa

Turned Off Bored Me Senseless





*


----------



## james_death

*FILTH

Weird Twisted Total Mental Breakdown





*


----------



## james_death

*Enders Game

Watch Trailer You Seen Film.





*


----------



## james_death

*Captain Phillips

Steady Start Interesting second Half





*


----------



## james_death

*The Fifth Estate

Good Intentions Fame Makes Sloppy.





*


----------



## james_death

*The Butler

Unique Perspective On Civil Rights





*


----------



## InvaderZim

*Last Stand

Absurd, Ridiculous, Overdone, Sometimes Entertaining 





*​


----------



## james_death

*Safety Not Guaranteed.

Feel Good Real Life Character's.





*


----------



## james_death

*The Hunger Games

Catching Fire

Really Nothing To recommend Viewing





*​


----------



## InvaderZim

*Frozen

So much singing, for kids 





*​


----------



## james_death

*Escape Plan

Not Great, Nice Concept, Passable





*


----------



## james_death

*Paranoia

Not Terrible But Not Great.





*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

*Dawn of the Dead*
Timeless classic Romero zombie madness


----------



## james_death

*Saving Mr Banks

Interesting, Long, Average Movie, Missable





*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

*Rio 2 3D*
Saw this today, don't bother


----------



## james_death

*Epic

Watchable Family Movie





*


----------



## james_death

*Lego Batman

A reasonable family Comic affair





*


----------



## james_death

*We Steal Secrets:
The Story of Wikileaks

More Informative Than Hollywood Version





*


----------



## james_death

*HomeFront

Little Action & Jumbled Ending





*


----------



## james_death

*DOM HEMINGWAY

Strong Character But Poor Movie





*


----------



## james_death

*Parkland

The Lesser characters Dont Bother





*


----------



## james_death

*How to Train Your Dragon

Reasonable Family Enjoyable Fun





*


----------



## james_death

*Origin

Spirits of the Past

Typical Industrialisation Or Nature Mediocre 





*


----------



## james_death

*Sunshine On Leith

Slow Some depth Not Great





*


----------



## james_death

*Gremlins

Old Slow Still Some Laughs





*


----------



## james_death

*One Chance​*
*Reasonably Balanced Pace Entertaining Watch​*


----------



## james_death

*R.I.P.D

Undead Men In Black Poor





*


----------



## james_death

*Rurouni Kenshin

Bit Daft, Long, But Watchable





*


----------



## james_death

*American Hustle

Ultimate Hustle Stunning Performances Interesting.





*


----------



## james_death

*Honour

Slow Average But Compelling Subject





*


----------



## james_death

*Batman & Mr Freeze
SUBZERO

Story Still Stands Up Well





*


----------



## james_death

*Violet & Daisy

Seams Daft But Hidden Depth





*


----------



## james_death

*The Summit

Compelling Documentary K2 Claims 11





*


----------



## james_death

*Gravity

Anxious Rollercoaster Visually Stunning Watchable​*





*Alternate..​*


----------



## james_death

*GallowWalkers

Shallow Not Worth The Time





*


----------



## james_death

*Son Of Batman

Steady Pace & Reasonable Watch















*


----------



## N3llyboy

The Grandmaster

Beautiful throughout


----------



## james_death

*The Counsellor

Diaz Super Schemer Not Great​*


----------



## james_death

*I Frankenstein​*
*Kills some time nothing Special​*


----------



## james_death

*August Osage County​*
*Strong Characters Not Gripping Though​*


----------



## james_death

*Dallas Buyers Club

Inspiring Story Steady Reasonable Watch





*


----------



## james_death

*Jack Ryan
Shadow Recruit

Reasonable Watch But Nothing Inspiring





*


----------



## james_death

*Reasonable Doubt

Good Concept But Meager Watch





*


----------



## james_death

*ROBOCOP

Original Better But Respectable Watch.





*


----------



## james_death

*The Hobbit

The Desolation Of Smaug

Still Left Wanting More





*


----------



## james_death

*Her​*
*Makes You Think Good Concept​*


----------



## james_death

*Philomena

Historically Interesting However Film Average.





*


----------



## james_death

*Forgotten Men

Incredible Actual Footage Historically Interesting





*


----------



## james_death

*NON STOP

Good Proper Hitch**** Style Suspense 





*


----------



## james_death

*The Armstrong Lie.

Insightful To How Widespread





*


----------



## james_death

*A Sound Of Thunder

If you Kill a Butterfly​*


----------



## james_death

*Pantani:
The Accidental Death of a Cyclist

True King of the Mountain​*


----------



## james_death

*All Is Lost

You Are The Unknown Sailor





*


----------



## james_death

*Escape From Planet Earth

Average Watchable Family Safe​*


----------



## james_death

*Yves Saint Laurent

Little Biographically Simply Don't Bother 





*


----------



## james_death

*Need For Speed

In Camera Shots But Shallow





*


----------



## james_death

*47 Ronin

Close To Original Story Reasonable





*


----------



## james_death

*The Double.

Gilliam's Brazil Worth Sticking With​*


----------



## james_death

*NOAH

Predictable Ending Mediocre Watchable Just





*


----------



## james_death

*The Raid 2

Watchable Fights, Long, Original Superior





*


----------



## james_death

*Divergent

Surprisingly Kept Me Watching Average










*


----------



## dcj

Under the Skin

WTF was that?


----------



## InvaderZim

*Big Ass Spider

What sci-fi b-movies should be





*​


----------



## james_death

*Captain America

The Winter Soldier.

Simple Gap Filler Until Avengers





*


----------



## james_death

*Love Punch​*
*Simply Enjoyable Start To End*​


----------



## james_death

*Tracks

Not gripping But inspiring journey.





*


----------



## james_death

*Transcendence.

Mediocre. Only Thirty Years Away.





*


----------



## james_death

*Locke

Compelling And You Can Sympathise​*


----------



## james_death

*Lone Surviver.

Average, Insightful True Brave Soldiers.





*


----------



## james_death

*Redline.

Never Tire Of This Movie





*


----------



## Scotch

Clue
You.. No you.. Me... No​


----------



## james_death

*The Two Faces of January.

Old Style Thriller Bit Slow.​*


----------



## james_death

*Frank.

Daft Makes Sense In End.





*


----------



## james_death

*Summer Wars

Perils of Integrated Social media.





*


----------



## InvaderZim

*Need for Speed

Ridiculous yet entertaining, plus Imogen





*​


----------



## james_death

*Pompeii​*
*Mediocre Acting Limited Period Drama​*


----------



## james_death

*Jack Reacher.

Watchable Introduction to the Character.





*


----------



## james_death

*The Amazing Spider-man 2​*
*Long Slow Predictable Watchable Faithful.*​


----------



## james_death

*Jimmy's Hall

Slow historically Interesting Not Astounding.*​


----------



## james_death

*Road

The Thrill And The Grief​*


----------



## james_death

*The Monuments Men

Not Great But Historically Interesting.





*


----------



## james_death

*Killers

As Manic as the Killings





*


----------



## james_death

*Maleficent.

Average watchability Nice Perspective Re-boot.​*


----------



## james_death

*3 Days To Kill.

Very Poor Plot just Watchable





*


----------



## james_death

*The Angriest Man In Brooklyn

Absolutely No Reason to Watch​*


----------



## james_death

*Devils Knot.

Slow Interesting Unjust Witch Hunt.





*


----------



## james_death

*Transformers.
Age Of Extinction.

More Farcical, Long, Explosions Galor.​*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

*Timeless future shock Classic masterpiece*


----------



## james_death

*Appleseed Alpha.

Like Stitched Game Scenes Mediocre.​*


----------



## muzzer

John Wick Keanu Reeves

Best film since Point Break


----------



## james_death

*Mr Turner

No Narrative Long Regrettably Missable​*


----------



## james_death

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

Really Only For Young Kids​*


----------



## james_death

*Justice League Throne Of Atlantis.

Nothing Special Aquaman Origins Story.​*


----------



## james_death

*The Imitation Game

Decent Portrayal Of National Hero.​*


----------



## Rayaan

Nightcrawler -Dark, different and totally awesome


----------



## james_death

*Before I Go To Sleep.

Compelling Concept If Not Great.





*


----------



## james_death

*Hunger Games.
Mockingjay.
Part1

Just Wait for Final Film*​


----------



## Rayaan

American Sniper - Entertaining but could be better


----------



## Rayaan

Wild Card - Watchable, not Jason's best film


----------



## Rayaan

Ride along - Generic plot, never gets old!


----------



## james_death

*The 100 Foot Journey.

Little Rom Less Com, Missable





*


----------



## james_death

*Nightcrawler.

Internet educated Introvert Makes Business.





*


----------



## Rayaan

Fifty Shades of Grey - not just about crazy sex


----------



## Rayaan

Interstellar - Thought provoking but too long


----------



## Rayaan

Kidnapping Mr Heineken - Good watch but rubbish ending


----------



## Rayaan

About Last Night - Predictable but Hart is hilarious!


----------



## james_death

*Fury.

Family Hold To The End​*


----------



## InvaderZim

*Hunger Games.
Mockingjay.
Part1

Should've been 20 minutes long*​


----------



## james_death

*Lucy.

So Advanced It Seams Daft.





*


----------



## Rayaan

Focus - Boring ROM CON, good cast


----------



## Rayaan

Last Knights - Slow beginning, thoroughly enjoyable climax


----------



## james_death

*Gone Girl.
Ultimate Girl Power Ultimate Control.





*


----------



## Rayaan

The Wedding Ringer - Hilarious from start to finish!!


----------



## james_death

*The Boxtrolls.

Enjoyable Watch For All Ages.​*


----------



## Rayaan

The Babadook - A proper psychological horror film


----------



## james_death

*The Signal.

Matrix Meets 2001 Space Odyssey 
*​


----------



## DJ X-Ray

*Cool movie cast cars soundtrack*


----------



## james_death

*The Book Of Life.

Looks Great, Family Fun Movie.​*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

*STUNNING MARVEL MOVIE OUTSTANDING STUFF!*


----------



## james_death

*Justice League
WAR

Nothing Special But Its Watchable.*​


----------



## james_death

*WYRMWOOD
Road of the Dead.

Low Budget Entertaining Zombie Blast.​*


----------



## james_death

*Shaun the Sheep the Movie.​*
*Watchable But Gromit Better​*


----------



## james_death

*FoxCatcher

Nawww just read the wiki.​*


----------



## james_death

*Into The Woods.

Certainly Feels Like Stage Show​*


----------



## james_death

*Big Hero 6

Enjoyable family flick*​


----------



## james_death

*What We Do On The Shadows

Even Vampires Have Mundane life​*


----------



## james_death

*Penguins of Madagascar.​*
*Watchable funnier if shorter.​*


----------



## james_death

*Interstellar.

Science Holes Steady Watchable​*


----------



## james_death

*Mortdecai

Depp's Pet Movie Certainly Missable​*


----------



## james_death

*HORNS.

Weak Murder Mystery Supernatural Element.​*


----------



## GarveyVW

Taken 3

Usual Action Average


----------



## james_death

*The Hobbit.
Battle of the Five Armies.​*
*Watchable Little Disappointing Climax.​*


----------



## Rayaan

Transporter 4 - Overly dramatic piece of ****


----------



## Rayaan

Everest - Compelling true story, must watch


----------



## Rayaan

Knock Knock - Actually thought it was decent


----------



## Rayaan

The Visit - Watch it for the twist


----------



## Rayaan

Maze Runner : The Scorch Trials - Great addition to the last


----------



## Rayaan

Pound of Flesh - Back to basics Van Damme


----------



## Rayaan

Sinister 2 - Creepy music gives me goosebumps


----------



## Rayaan

No Escape - Great effort with great acting


----------



## Rayaan

The Gift - Psychological thriller, make you think!


----------



## Rayaan

Fantastic 4 - Better, but......two minute climax


----------



## Rayaan

Ant Man - Much better than it looks!


----------



## Rayaan

Southpaw - Rocky Remake in my eyes


----------



## Rayaan

Self-Less - Limitless and face off combined


----------



## Rayaan

Ted 2 - Ha Ha sums it up


----------



## Rayaan

Terminator Genisys - Average movie but still fun


----------



## james_death

*Out Of Nothing.​*
*Everyday Joe's Breaking Speed Records​*


----------



## great gonzo

Rise of the foot soldier:


Over violent, probably nowhere near true. 


Arrrrrrrh six words. 

Gonz.


----------



## james_death

*SPY.






A really Enjoyable Laugh...​*


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Only just found this thread - subscribed.


----------



## james_death

*Star Wars The force Awakens.

Mediocre new Hope Re-Boot​*


----------



## ShiningWit

6 Days (Netflix)

Iranian Embassy, SAS, goodnight nurse!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Thread from the dead!!

The Hitman's Bodyguard

Samuel L Jackson kicks ass.


----------



## pxr5

Bright - Will Smith vehicle, cops'n'hobbits


----------



## davies20

pxr5 said:


> Bright - Will Smith vehicle, cops'n'hobbits


I found this a superb watch!


----------



## jenks

Ghost in the Shell.

Johansson in a tight outfit!


----------



## jenks

Hidden Figures.

Exceptionally good true life film


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Bright

Didn't really understand, still enjoyed


----------



## pxr5

Dunkirk

Disappointing, shouldn't have been made


----------



## Jue

Darkest hour 

Oldman was fantastic good film


----------



## davies20

12 Strong;

Typical American Propaganda war Movie

Den Of Thieves;

Easy watch enjoyable macho action

The Commuter;

Plot twist average thriller film


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Once Upon a Time in Venice

Not Die Hard, still enjoyable.


----------



## zoid9969

Shin Godzilla: strangely compelling; cheesy special effects.


----------



## pxr5

Paddington 2: Great Movie, best this year

Peter Rabbit: Refreshingly good, spot on animation


----------



## Cookies

Avengers Infinity War - Six stones, lots of fights.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20

Ready player one - A superbly refreshing change!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

The Foreigner
Jackie Chan surprises, really enjoyed.


----------



## davies20

American Animals:

Superbly shot, well worth watching


----------



## muzzer

The Predator

A bit silly and predictable


----------



## F16

Watched Mission Impossible Fall out last night.
Great film, Tom Cruise gets a lot of stick but he has got to be given credit for doing all his stunts and not use cgi.
I will be buying the film on Blu ray as it worth watching again.


----------



## pxr5

1, 2, 3, 4, 5......nope it's more than that. The clue is in the thread title. Good film though.


----------



## Kenan

pxr5 said:


> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5......nope it's more than that. The clue is in the thread title. Good film though.


I fell asleep watching it

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmmfc1

Journeyman,

Incredible acting performances, emotional rollercoaster


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

The Christmas Chronicles - Wonderful, 2nd only to Elf


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

The Happytime Murders

Muppet South Park, juvenile lols


----------



## GeeWhizRS

All the money in the world - Mostly true story, worth watching.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

The Art of Racing in the Rain

Dog people - go watch it


----------



## GSD

Yummy 
Really gory zombie movie :thumb:


----------



## pxr5

GSD said:


> Yummy
> Really gory zombie movie :thumb:


Seen it. Good horror flick. :wave:


----------



## GSD

Elvis From Outer Space

Says it all really.


----------



## autonoob

*I Am A Hero*

It gives a gaming vibe.


----------



## Starbuck88

Terminator: Dark Fate

First Half Good 2nd Bad.


----------



## GSD

Greyhound 
Expected more from Hanks.


----------



## Gas head

The Joker
What a thought provoking film!


----------



## P2K

Le Mans '66
Worth a watch, enjoyed it.


----------



## dholdi

Any film.
Not much chance of watching.


----------



## P2K

Avengers: Infinity War
Awesome, 2.5 hours flew by!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

The Gentlemen
Funny, see you next tuesday


----------



## P2K

Recently finished watching my way through all (23 I think) Marvel Movies in chronological order, ya know, Captain America, Iron Man, Ant Man, Spider Man, Avengers etc etc. Soooo....

Definitely worth it, find time


----------



## GeeWhizRS

'The Gentlemen' (its on Amazon Prime) - Classy, funny, brilliant, clever, engrossing. :thumb:


----------

